# Port A



## Trmaggie98 (May 19, 2016)

The wife and I will be down in Port A Friday 5/4 and Saturday 5/5. Are there any areas we can drive to and walk in and wade? We donâ€™t own a boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Challenger17 (Dec 24, 2014)

The surf is your only real option in Port A. If you take the ferry towards Aransas Pass you can walk in from Stedman. You have channels around most of the islands. you might look at renting a kayak and head over to the lighthouse trails.


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

I've never been to port A, my dad takes his rv all the time but doesn't fish. 

Is there good kayak access for inshore? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Kates Hole is a popular wade fishing area.


----------

